# What's really helping me the most!



## butcheniho (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok, so something I've seen with regards to recovering on these forums is people talking about being present and in the moment. I didn't really give this much weight in my head, but now I realise just how important it is. When people talk about using distraction as a method for recovery, this is essentially what being present means, but also I've realised that when you're not distracted you still have to be present. For the last few days I've been reading Eckhart Tolle's book called the Power of Now. EVERYONE on this site (and everyone in the world) needs to read this book, it's incredible. In this book he's basically teaching you how to live in the present moment and not in the past/future. He teaches that the only thing that truly exists is the now and projecting into the future is what causes anxiety.

I remember when I first started reading about how to rid yourself of DP/DR and I was reading things like "you need to change your way of thinking" and I really didn't know how to do that and what aspect of my way of thinking I needed to change. I feel like THIS is the fundamental thing that needs to be changed about MY way of thinking and probably a lot of your guys' ways of thinking too. My evidence for this is a number of posts on here about how people have used this book as a means for getting out of DP/DR. There was a youtuber called Sean Madden that I keep seeing popping up in forums and on other people's videos. Unfortunately his videos aren't up anymore and I never got to see them but everyone who mentions him says how much his videos helped them. Supposedly he recovered in 2 months after reading the Power of Now and practising the teachings. Some people say that this book didn't help them at all, but I feel like if you spend a lot of time dwelling on the past and worrying about the future, this book is for you and you need at least give it a shot.

I've been thinking for the past couple of days about when I didn't have DP/DR and the amount of time I'd spend living in the moment vs living in the past/present and just how that balance has shifted now I have DP/DR. I feeling really very hopeful that this is the key to recovery and hope that some of you will be able to relate to what I've said and will go out and buy this book.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Glad you found something to help you through your Depersonalization & Derealization.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2014)

butcheniho said:


> Ok, so something I've seen with regards to recovering on these forums is people talking about being present and in the moment. I didn't really give this much weight in my head, but now I realise just how important it is. When people talk about using distraction as a method for recovery, this is essentially what being present means, but also I've realised that when you're not distracted you still have to be present. For the last few days I've been reading Eckhart Tolle's book called the Power of Now. EVERYONE on this site (and everyone in the world) needs to read this book, it's incredible. In this book he's basically teaching you how to live in the present moment and not in the past/future. He teaches that the only thing that truly exists is the now and projecting into the future is what causes anxiety.
> 
> I remember when I first started reading about how to rid yourself of DP/DR and I was reading things like "you need to change your way of thinking" and I really didn't know how to do that and what aspect of my way of thinking I needed to change. I feel like THIS is the fundamental thing that needs to be changed about MY way of thinking and probably a lot of your guys' ways of thinking too. My evidence for this is a number of posts on here about how people have used this book as a means for getting out of DP/DR. There was a youtuber called Sean Madden that I keep seeing popping up in forums and on other people's videos. Unfortunately his videos aren't up anymore and I never got to see them but everyone who mentions him says how much his videos helped them. Supposedly he recovered in 2 months after reading the Power of Now and practising the teachings. Some people say that this book didn't help them at all, but I feel like if you spend a lot of time dwelling on the past and worrying about the future, this book is for you and you need at least give it a shot.
> 
> I've been thinking for the past couple of days about when I didn't have DP/DR and the amount of time I'd spend living in the moment vs living in the past/present and just how that balance has shifted now I have DP/DR. I feeling really very hopeful that this is the key to recovery and hope that some of you will be able to relate to what I've said and will go out and buy this book.


Glad you're onto something so very important.. living in the now. It's called 'grounding'. Grounding's about bringing yourself back into the here and now instead of, like you say, living in the past or worrying about the future. It actually gives us a lot of control over DPD by giving us the power to stop the dissociation and get back to reality. The more we work at it and reinforce it, the more control we have. It's hugely important and beneficial to learn if you're dissociative.

One of these days I'd read to read Eckhart Tolle's book.. It sounds really interesting. Thanks.

Zed

Keep up the good work!


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

butcheniho said:


> Ok, so something I've seen with regards to recovering on these forums is people talking about being present and in the moment. I didn't really give this much weight in my head, but now I realise just how important it is. When people talk about using distraction as a method for recovery, this is essentially what being present means, but also I've realised that when you're not distracted you still have to be present. For the last few days I've been reading Eckhart Tolle's book called the Power of Now. EVERYONE on this site (and everyone in the world) needs to read this book, it's incredible. In this book he's basically teaching you how to live in the present moment and not in the past/future. He teaches that the only thing that truly exists is the now and projecting into the future is what causes anxiety.
> 
> I remember when I first started reading about how to rid yourself of DP/DR and I was reading things like "you need to change your way of thinking" and I really didn't know how to do that and what aspect of my way of thinking I needed to change. I feel like THIS is the fundamental thing that needs to be changed about MY way of thinking and probably a lot of your guys' ways of thinking too. My evidence for this is a number of posts on here about how people have used this book as a means for getting out of DP/DR. There was a youtuber called Sean Madden that I keep seeing popping up in forums and on other people's videos. Unfortunately his videos aren't up anymore and I never got to see them but everyone who mentions him says how much his videos helped them. Supposedly he recovered in 2 months after reading the Power of Now and practising the teachings. Some people say that this book didn't help them at all, but I feel like if you spend a lot of time dwelling on the past and worrying about the future, this book is for you and you need at least give it a shot.
> 
> I've been thinking for the past couple of days about when I didn't have DP/DR and the amount of time I'd spend living in the moment vs living in the past/present and just how that balance has shifted now I have DP/DR. I feeling really very hopeful that this is the key to recovery and hope that some of you will be able to relate to what I've said and will go out and buy this book.


I totally agree with you one this. My dp started from a certain events and which created intense worry and then I developed anxiety. But when I really try to focus on what I am doing and leave my worries and dislike for dp for a while, I feel the dissociation lift.


----------



## Walker (Aug 4, 2014)

It's weird to read what you saiy because I had the totally opposed with the Power of Now.

I think it even the start of my overthinking about the world an me being alive and all that shit. I thought it would be helpfull to read it and I see what he means (there is only now) because a lot of spiritual wisedom helps or calms me.

But strange enough I freaked out. I felt like 'o shit there is only this moment and it feels so unreal' it felt like it would never end. because now is all there is.

I stopped reading and I was reallyyy afraid of the now (however stupid it may sound). the book even scared me  maybe my mind couldn't handle the information, I was afraid it made me crazy.



butcheniho said:


> When people talk about using distraction as a method for recovery, this is essentially what being present means,


I thought that being distracted was not being present? maybe I totally misunderstood this. probably.

I thought (in the dark times' as I call them) that being present was being aware that this is now. and being distracted was running away from it.

Only when I was distracted (stopped thinking about now) I felt ok.


----------

